# Buzzr TV



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

Fremantle's new game show channel, Buzzr TV, launched today as a digital subchannel of FOX O&Os. With a schedule heavy on '80s classics, this sure would be fun to have (if you like this kind of thing), especially now that GSN has gone back into full suck mode. Buzzr is popping up on some cable systems, probably by virtue of being in an appropriate market. I'm not near a metro and an antenna isn't going to do it for me. What say the oddsmakers on this ever being carried on DirecTV?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Number Six said:


> What say the oddsmakers on this ever being carried on DirecTV?


Very slim, based on the fact that DirecTV isn't carrying any of the similar subchannels -- and even worse odds given that DirecTV owns a piece of GSN.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

It all depends on the strategy they have for the network. If they go the route of MeTV, et.al., which are designed for local affiliates to air on subchannels, then it is unlikely to be even offered to DirecTV. On the other hand, if they go the route of Universal Sports, which started out as a subchannel on NBC O&O stations, but later morphed into a cable sports channel, then it might be picked up by DirecTV.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Number Six said:


> Fremantle's new game show channel, Buzzr TV, launched today as a digital subchannel of FOX O&Os. With a schedule heavy on '80s classics, this sure would be fun to have (if you like this kind of thing), especially now that GSN has gone back into full suck mode. Buzzr is popping up on some cable systems, probably by virtue of being in an appropriate market. I'm not near a metro and an antenna isn't going to do it for me. What say the oddsmakers on this ever being carried on DirecTV?


I haven't watched GSN in years, but when you say "full suck mode" what exactly does that mean? Does GSN not show game shows anymore?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Buzz is in 17 markets, which are largely Fox owned and operated. Many fledgling subchannels launch that way. I don't see it lasting because I don't think that watching 40 year old game shows is anyone's best use of his time.

I just watched a few minutes of a Match Game 197X rebroadcast, and after I had laughed at everyone's hair, I changed the channels. They reminded me too much of me back then.

Previous, recent national subchannel launches include:

Bounce, September 26, 2011;
Movies!, May 27, 2013;

GetTV, February 3, 2014;
Grit, August 18, 2014
Escape, August 18, 2014;
Justice, January 20, 2015;
Laff ,April 15, 2015
Decades TV May 25, 2015 <edit>

I predict that they will all last as long as we keep buying the collapsible hose that "Al" is selling on all of them.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

AntAltMike said:


> Buzz is in 17 markets, which are largely Fox owned and operated. Many fledgling subchannels launch that way. I don't see it lasting because I don't think that watching 40 year old game shows is anyone's best use of his time.
> 
> I just watched a few minutes of a Match Game 197X rebroadcast, and after I had laughed at everyone's hair, I changed the channels. They reminded me too much of me back then.
> 
> ...


You can add CBS' new "Decades TV" Network, officially launched May 25, 2015.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> You can add CBS' new "Decades TV" Network, officially launched May 25, 2015.


Done.

I watched a lot of The Fugitive on "Countdown to Decades", which my local affiliate ran for the month preceding launch. I tried watching "The Millionaire", but the stories were really, really lame.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

AntAltMike said:


> I don't see it lasting because I don't think that watching 40 year old game shows is anyone's best use of his time.


OK. I think watching football is not the best use of anyone's time. To each his own.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

sangs said:


> I haven't watched GSN in years, but when you say "full suck mode" what exactly does that mean? Does GSN not show game shows anymore?


The schedule is overrun with Steve Harvey Family Feud reruns, and classics are down to just an hour or so per day. They do have a quite good original in The Chase, a format imported from the UK. "Full suck mode" is, admittedly, highly subjective.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Didn't get to see them during their initial airings (nor the first, second, third, fourth, etc. reruns), but we have come to like the old GS classics like To Tell the Truth, What's my Line, etc., so I had to add yet another "secondary" market to my poor AM21s in order to pick up Buzzr in my market. It's amazing that the smoke hasn't yet been let out of these poor things, but it worked again, so it appears that, so far, there's no real limit to the number of secondaries that can be added. That said, the ability to actually scan OTA channels would still be a very much preferred method, accurate guide data or no.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Be nice to see that channel. time to dig out the OTA aerial.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Number Six said:


> The schedule is overrun with Steve Harvey Family Feud reruns, and classics are down to just an hour or so per day. They do have a quite good original in The Chase, a format imported from the UK. "Full suck mode" is, admittedly, highly subjective.


Steve Harvey Family Feud?

I thought this channel was for classic game shows?

Shouldn't it be Richard Dawson Family Feud?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## gt2982a (Nov 6, 2007)

Been watching this channel on and off the last few days via my Tablo. No guide data yet from Tribune but it's 1000% better than GSN. Press your Luck at 7pm, Let's Make a Deal at 8 pm, Match Game at 9 pm.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I did not care for those programs when they were live. I do not see how age could have made them any better.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

fleckrj said:


> I did not care for those programs when they were live. I do not see how age could have made them any better.


I could say the same of whatever's on ESPN Classic. Again, "to each his own ..."


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Number Six said:


> I could say the same of whatever's on ESPN Classic. Again, "to each his own ..."


I agree regardine ESPN Classic, but it is going away as a linear channel.


----------

